# Books on Index Trading?



## merlinnn (7 October 2010)

Hi There, 

Can anyone point me in the right direction for books on learning index trading? I am a complete beginner and have had small wins on various shares using CFD's, however the index trading seem highly volatile and very unpredictable in comparison. Should I stick to shares before trying to scalp the Dow or Asx?


----------



## pma99 (11 October 2010)

G'day Merlinnn

I can't tell you what you should be trading, but can point to a couple of books by Brent Penfold that you may find useful. The 1st is "Trading the SPI". It is reportedly fairly similar to another of his books called "The Universal Principles of Successful Trading" which I have read and enjoyed - I came across the 2nd book from recommendations on this forum by some of the regular posters.

If you Google Brent Penfold you're sure to find it.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## hooikk (14 October 2010)

Apart from Brent, I don't know of any other books that directly reference trading indices.

I reckon T/A skills are the same across all markets - its just the nuances of each market that you have to figure out and that just comes with experience or lots of research.

Propex does an online course, http://propextraining.com/ - high frequency trading, so its not for everyone. But I've found the course to be pretty good value.

Jody Elliss also has Trading the SPI courses as well.


NK


----------



## merlinnn (14 October 2010)

Thank you both for your advice, currently reading Trend trading by Guppy and managed to pick up a cheap copy of metastock pro on Ebay. Think I will focus on the shares for a while where small wins are better then getting stopped out on a volatile index.


----------



## skc (14 October 2010)

Frank D who post on this forum has a book on his AMT methodology.

This is his thread - have a look and see if his method resonates with you.

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=6588


----------



## lamta20 (25 October 2010)

Hi merlinn, when i started out trading indexes it really got to me. But i found that "trading in the zone" was a fantastic book to read because it taught me how to control my fears and pyscology when day trading. hope that helps you.


----------

